# New here



## TxGal12345 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello, it’s not letting me post anywhere else. I’ll post my story in the appropriate forum once (hopefully) the admins give me access to post on the other forums.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, welcome!

Post your forearm on the bar and post haste your story appropriately.




King Brian-


----------

